# Question about New Departure Model M Hubs



## MOTOmike (Jun 22, 2018)

Does anyone know if the New Departure Model M hub with the oil cover is older or newer than the one without, and approximately what years each hub was produced.  I'm trying to figure out which hub would be more period correct for a 1916 bike.  Or were both hubs produced simultaneously?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## MOTOmike (Jun 22, 2018)

Found it! 

Post #282 of the Corbin & New Departure Hub Dating Project - Need everyone's help pre-1933 thread.

N.D. Model M front hub w/ oiler port produced from late teens to ~1930.  So the Model M hub w/o the oil port is the older of the two front hubs.


----------

